# Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers (Merged)



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Game 3: 
Atlanta Hawks 
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers ​

*







@







*​
*Date: Friday, November 4th*
*Time:7:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: KGW 8*
*Hawk's Last Game:Loss*
*Blazers Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season:N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​

_*VS.*_​

*Hawk's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Salim Stoudamire*/*Tyronn Lue*/*Esteban Batista*​*
Key Matchup:​*

















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
The Blazers need to play *MUCH* better defense to night. Nate should have a fire lit under thier asses to come out and dominate the Hawks. If the Blazers put Patterson and Miles on JJ all night, the Blazers have a good chance of getting a win here.​

*Predicition: Blazer Win*
*Prediction Record: 2-0*(W-L)


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

U forgot to edit out nuggets and put in hawks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Thanks. Should be a close game..which is pretty sad considering we are playing the Hawks.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Yeh it is.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Must-win tonight?



Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Ed O said:


> Must-win tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Ed O.


I'm not sure if there are any real must win games this season, but if there were one this would be it. We're at home and this is one of the few teams legitimitely worse then us (on paper).


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

it better be a win. ther'es no al "veteran" harrington. marvin williams will get punished tonight. welcome to the league


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Both teams are pretty even, but because we are playing at home and Nate will not expect anything less than a win at this point I believe the Blazers have the edge in this one. If we win we will also have a better record that MO's Sixers.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Ed O said:


> Must-win tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Ed O.



No no no! All games are "must-lose" games (lest we lose draft position). It's just that we're more like to fail at losing this one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



WebZen said:


> Both teams are pretty even, but because we are playing at home and Nate will not expect anything less than a win at this point I believe the Blazers have the edge in this one. If we win we will also have a better record that MO's Sixers.


My only concern is we come out flat because we are playing a bad team. I hope not. I hope they realize they have to bring their best game against whoever they play. After last nite I think you're right, Nate will make sure they are up for it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> My only concern is we come out flat because we are playing a bad team. I hope not. I hope they realize they have to bring their best game against whoever they play. After last nite I think you're right, Nate will make sure they are up for it.


Another thing I hope they realize that they are not going to win a lot so they have to beat the teams they should. I sure would hate to read this board if we do lose!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Blazer Freak-

I don't know if you know, but maybe you do..

But I think the 'prediction record' isnt what you predict our record will be, but rather, the outcome of your predictions. And since you predicted we would lose both times so far this year, your record would be 2-0.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I hope we put a beat down on them Z-bo Miles both go into Punisher mode and Zilla gets 4-5 blocks.12 rebounds doubt ittl happen but it would be cool.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



The Sebastian Express said:


> Blazer Freak-
> 
> I don't know if you know, but maybe you do..
> 
> But I think the 'prediction record' isnt what you predict our record will be, but rather, the outcome of your predictions. And since you predicted we would lose both times so far this year, your record would be 2-0.


:laugh: You know what? Your right. Thanks man.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

17 - 15 Portland


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Who's the leading scorer on the Blazers?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

So far Darius has 7

Zidane, open another browser window and you can go to NBA.com and do a live scoreboard if you want too...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Darius has really improved his game drastically within just a few weeks. The game I watched @ Mac Court when he missed like 17 was TERRIBLE... this is an entirely different player.... Who lit the fire underneath his ***?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Man we really have no Defense.... too many Atlanta open shots that are being nailed

Atlanta by 1 with a timeout


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

blazers need to challenge jumpshots more and rely on joel/theo to help on drives like last year. not even putting hands in faces at this point, just watching on defense.

offense looks much better at least.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Monia is playing very Solid. He may be emerging as the solutoin at SG.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Nice to see Bassy being aggressive. I just love the way Darius is playing.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



furball said:


> Nice to see Bassy being aggressive. I just love the way Darius is playing.



Seriously, that inbound dunk just now was wicked.

Got me on my feet! :banana:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

miles clutch acid test. missed.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

50 - 48 Blaze on top for the Half.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Pretty good first half, all in all. Monia did pretty well, Darius has been all over, Telfair's being aggressive and Z-bo came alive shortly before the half.

Now if only the defense was more active, the Blazers could have a double-digit lead by now.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



hasoos said:


> Monia is playing very Solid. He may be emerging as the solutoin at SG.



yeah - hey why is that guy moving without the ball? i didn't know you could do that, thought blazer guards were required to stand around and watch.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Whassup...just got home for then 2nd quarter....
:cheers: 
Yup...very confusing on Defense....

Telfair is playing well....

Nice 1/2 time show...the Draft recap.... 

Zach had a nice pass to a cutting telfair...good to see!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

If anyone there is actually watching the game, can you provide some feedback on the PG position?

All I can see is the Yahoo GameCast and what I'm seeing still doesn't instill much confidence in our pg's.

Bassy with 1 assist in 17 minutes? Sure he has 11 points but he is the PG, he should be getting others involved.

Jack although with only 7 minutes has two assists. Both look to be shooting better tonight. 

Monia though, seems to be doing very well, our leading rebounder and assist guy.

I look forward to hearing from people actually watching the game.

Thanks all.

Gramps...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Sure...wasn't looking at it too closely..not too many breaks...lots of points in the paint....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Telfair isn't playing that good of defense against Lue...Lue can get by him pretty easily...he shouldn't play so closely. 

Joe Johnson is a SWEEET shooter....


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Monia for the steal the pass to bassy for the fall by lue,2 shots by bassy rebound zach.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

The thing about the Blazers offense is that there is a lot of ball distribution...lots of team passing...the passing isn't really crisp, but it detracts from the PG's ability to get the assis...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Bassy to Zilla couldnt handle it went to lue Z-bo for the steal fouled him replay said differnt but they didn't change it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



GrandpaBlaze said:


> If anyone there is actually watching the game, can you provide some feedback on the PG position?
> 
> All I can see is the Yahoo GameCast and what I'm seeing still doesn't instill much confidence in our pg's.
> 
> ...


Telfair is passing very well. He's had a couple passes to guys who've missed at point blank range. Lots of times, he's set a guy up perfectly and the guy ends up getting fouled. The Blazers, particularly Monia (and actually Randolph today) have been making the extra pass. So, obviously Telfair doesn't get the assist. So, a lot of good passing without the most to show for it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Pryzbilla is PISSED at Batista!!!! Or the guy from the Republic of Geogia..those guys are throwing a lot of soft elbows...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

JOSH Chilrdress = UGLIEST SHOT EVER


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

It's safe to say Randolph is our best outside shooter.

.....

Ouch. 

That's some sad damn @@[email protected]!#@%%^&[email protected]#!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Fork said:


> Telfair is passing very well. He's had a couple passes to guys who've missed at point blank range. Lots of times, he's set a guy up perfectly and the guy ends up getting fouled. The Blazers, particularly Monia (and actually Randolph today) have been making the extra pass. So, obviously Telfair doesn't get the assist. So, a lot of good passing without the most to show for it.



Yeah but he's also throwing some good ol' turnovers to the benches.


(Although he just hit a 3pt) So I'll forgive him.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

LOL! Rice talking about how everybody in the chat rooms were ready to send telfair out of town! :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Yeah, Childress made a 3, but damn it was ugly looking. He shot if from waste level. Think of a much weirder looking Marion shot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



hasoos said:


> LOL! Rice talking about how everybody in the chat rooms were ready to send telfair out of town! :banana:



:biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Go Ruben Go!!!! Good Defense...getting the crowd into it...nice dunk too! Woot! Just hit your freethrows! 

:banana:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

...tonight?

Anyone?

WTF???

PBF


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

OT. 
Has anybody noticed that Junior NBA commercial during the game? It has a boy in it from North Bent Oregon....haha They completely spelled it wrong. Nice job NBA.


Prunetang


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

That's gotta be worth a thread!



PBF


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Looking like Miles has come back down to Earth so far today... Portland up 87-83 .


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

They are doubling Z-Bo everytime down......


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

That was so nice. It would be only better if he did a windmill . But this game makes me hate Pachulia so much.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

Well he could of been announced when it wasn't on tv?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Just like normal, for every good play Patterson makes he also makes a bonehead play. :curse:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Monia throws the dagger!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

nice pressure shot by monia


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



hasoos said:


> Monia throws the dagger!


I prefer the term "hammer and sickle"! 

:banana:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

I agree. Good thread


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Looks like OT :curse:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

So who takes the last shot? I vote Monia!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

great game...

what a way to lose for the hawks.... 2 shots for Z Bo.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Our first win...


eeek.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

WOOOO!!!!! 
KARMA FOR ZA ZA!!!!
\
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Woo hoo Ugly win but ill take it!

Thr crowd was great tonight, most people ive seen in the stands in 2 years! Gotta love that!


Go Blazers!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Good lineup adjustment by Nate. Nice defensive substitutions as well. Jack and Telfair can both play at the same time and be pretty effective as well. Maybe a 3 guard lineup for a while with Jack getting time at the 1 and 2?


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I didn't know I could hold my breath for 5-6 minutes.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

BLAZERS WIN :fire:

Something that was great to see...Great coaching down the strech, you could tell Nate was in control. That game was back and forth the whole time. Fun game to watch, Telfair had a lot better confidence in himself tonight, and it made all the difference in teh world.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Wow, Portland tried to give that away down the stretch, but who knew our not-so-clutch free throw shooting would bail us out tonight?

Good game all around. Sure it wasn't the prettiest way to win, but there were quite a few bright spots tonight (Telfair, Monia, JJ, Z-bo, etc ...). I'll take it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



wastro said:


> Wow, Portland tried to give that away down the stretch, but who knew our not-so-clutch free throw shooting would bail us out tonight?
> 
> Good game all around. Sure it wasn't the prettiest way to win, but there were quite a few bright spots tonight (Telfair, Monia, JJ, Z-bo, etc ...). I'll take it.


Yup...6 point lead with a minute left....3 boneheaded turnovers....

Good substitution patterns at the end...Joe Johnson is such a killer.....


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Zaza really blew it....idiot.

well, congrats, you guys beat the Hawks....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



myELFboy said:


> Zaza really blew it....idiot.
> 
> well, congrats, you guys beat the Hawks....


Hey, I don't know if I speak for anyone else, but at this point in the season, we'll take it. A win is a win.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I just might be a fan of the worst team in the league. it hit me just now, like a loogie right between the eyes. 

we just squeaked off a one point miracle win at home against the Atlanta Hawks, featuring Joe Johnson, Tyronne Lue and about half a dozen guys I didn't know existed until tonight. (and I wouldn't have even known who Lue was if not for all the hand checking he got away with so many years ago against Iverson in the Finals.) oh, and we were playing at home. yeesh. 

if the Minnesota game is a moral victory, you have to consider this a moral stomping.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

No they started teh Announcements and ran the whole announcements on TV...I Heard them move from COaches to Ha Seung Jin as the first player announced.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

I think I'm about to be disappointed again by another Pash Natterson "trade".

Or maybe the announcer just goofed. Was Viktor at the game?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Telfair and Zach finally played closer to the level that I expected from them at the beginning of the year. Both had some dumb turnovers, especially Zach in the last minute, but he obviously made up for it. Telfair was much more aggressive and he showed he can hit the outside shot. Not tons of assists but that's not from a lack of trying. I thought he played very well.

Jack did great as well, that steal and dunk was a shock to see. I'm use to Damon having to lay it in. 

Those big white guys on Atlanta remind me of the bigs for Seattle last year. Just a bunch of thugs who push and shove and throw elbows. I was as mad as Joel was for most of the game. It was awesome that Pachulia was the guy who fouled Zach, quite fitting.

Who cares if it's Atlanta, it was our first home game and our first win of the season. Awesome.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

Ya Know I just remembered they did a shot of the bench to show the IA players and only Seung Jin and Travis were there behind the bench.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

they didn't announce his presence, or show him there.

I for one, will be upset if he's traded. Look at how good Monia played tonite (hah, hows that for the guys who thought monia was a waste?)...

A viktor/monia combo? don't break it up!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I just got home from work , I gotta watch this game


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*



Hap said:


> they didn't announce his presence, or show him there.
> 
> I for one, will be upset if he's traded. Look at how good Monia played tonite (hah, hows that for the guys who thought monia was a waste?)...
> 
> A viktor/monia combo? don't break it up!


They showed him behind the bench later in the game. He wasn't traded, they just didn't announce him for whatever reason. Maybe he was in the lockerroom when they did that announcement.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*



Fork said:


> They showed him behind the bench later in the game. He wasn't traded, they just didn't announce him for whatever reason. Maybe he was in the lockerroom when they did that announcement.


good..I was a little worried. He must've been late.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

I love having a point guard that can dunk. When's the last time we could say that?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



cimalee said:


> I just got home from work , I gotta watch this game



Was "work" the Pistons-Raptors game?

:biggrin:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Xericx said:


> Was "work" the Pistons-Raptors game?
> 
> :biggrin:



Ha ha Im not Rasheed


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



cimalee said:


> Ha ha Im not Rasheed


 :angel:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Its too bad we did not have another PF threat alternative

I woud of benched Zach late in the game. He almost gave it to the Hawks himself

I wanted Khryapa to play some 4 tonight


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I'm glad that Portland won, but man... as tW said above: beating the Hawks on a last second free throw. At home. With the Hawks' best player out.

Ugh. Even *I* was expecting more out of the team tonight.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Hey, a win is a win. You guys that said a loss is a loss and that there is no moral victories in losing can't have it both way.

I didn't make it to the game until half way through the first quarter so I didn't learn Monia started until half time when a friend told me. I think that was a good decision and he should continue to start. He played pretty good D and block out his man usually on rebounds.

I was also happy to see Webster playing during the game early. I'd like to see Victor playing as well. Well heck I'd like to see Ha get some mins, but know that's not likely.

While this wasn't a dominating win, it certainly wasn't a mirale win either they might have won it in over time, I think they'll build on it and keep getting better.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

Last year. Telfair CAN dunk.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

No reason to cheapen the win. Atlanta may be a bunch of scrubs but they played a good game tonight. 

Props to Telfair. I'm glad Nate went with Monia tonight. I don't think I could take any more of the Smith/Dixon rotation.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I am thrilled that Nate gave Monia the start, and even more thrilled that Monia stepped up so beautifully. Now we need to see K-Rap playing the backup 4....
Telfair/Jack
Monia/Webster/Dixon
Miles/K-Rap/Outlaw
Zach/K-Rap
Pryz/Theo

I am sure that Nate has been told to play Ruben, as Nash must be shopping him. In the meantime, there is no need (barring injury) to play Smith at the 2, which is good news.

Go Russkies!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Blazerfan024 said:


> Woo hoo Ugly win but ill take it!
> 
> Thr crowd was great tonight, most people ive seen in the stands in 2 years! Gotta love that!
> 
> ...


Well the Blazers did give two for one and we received two free with our ten pack so probably everyone that bought at least a ten pack got the game free if it wasn't included in their package. Could be the mini packs got them free too. Anyone buy a mini pack? Did you get free tickets to this game too?

I thought it was funny that the 'premium/club' seating were the sections with a lot of empty seats. I don't mind them getting a buffet, heck we were lucky enough to enjoy it one nite, but it really sucks that they get free food/beverage at the food stands too because it makes the lines a lot longer especially at the start of games. But another part of me thinks dang wish I had known when we could have got it free there too!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

That was sweet and it was on my end of the court which made it even nicer.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



mgb said:


> Hey, a win is a win. You guys that said a loss is a loss and that there is no moral victories in losing can't have it both way.


You're right. A win is a win, and I'm not meaning to criticize it. But it didn't instill me with a lot of confidence that the team is on the right page to win many more games.

With that being said, it's certainly better than a last second loss any day.

Ed O.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

Did you guys see Jarrett's face post-dunk? He had a ****-eating grin for at least a minute. I think he was laughing because he almost lost the ball. Had to change in mid-air and go two-handed. What a rush!!!


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



CanJohno said:


> Last year. Telfair CAN dunk.


In an actual NBA game? I'm sure almost all NBA players can dunk during practice when they have all the energy to gather themselves. I haven't seen Telfair dunk in a game yet. I would like to see it, but it doesn't look to me like he can.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

Seeing Jack went up with two hands was nice. I wasn't surprised because I watched he and Mohammed had some nice highlight dunks at GT.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

I hear what your saying. It was a flat out FUGLEY win. For me though, it was more about improvement. Monia improved the lineup. Telfair finally opened up the offense a little bit, and hit a few outside jumpers. Now when teams are scouting the Blazers they will say they saw him hit a few, and if he keeps it up for a few games, we can start getting some pressure off the middle. :banana:


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



Iwatas said:


> I am sure that Nate has been told to play Ruben, as Nash must be shopping him. In the meantime, there is no need (barring injury) to play Smith at the 2, which is good news.
> 
> Go Russkies!


I'd rather see Smith in the rotation with Monia than the chucker Dixon. He shoots more than Damon did, but Damon actually hit some shots. How this guy ever "earned" his playing time is beyond me.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*



toutlaw25 said:


> I'd rather see Smith in the rotation with Monia than the chucker Dixon. He shoots more than Damon did, but Damon actually hit some shots. How this guy ever "earned" his playing time is beyond me.


I had the same thought regarding $amon at one point when Dixon was jacking up like his third shot in a minute. When he hit his only shot (out of 7 taken in 11 minutes), Rice said that Juan can shoot you back into games and he can shoot you out of games. So far I've seen little of the former. The guy thinks he's a one-man team. I can't imagine that Nate will still be playing Dixon ahead of Monia after the all-star break.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

One thing I forgot to mention and was going to make a original post about is that electronic band they have going around the garden now. I hate it! It's not so bad when the do the deep red Blazer colors but any other colors are so bright and distracting. You can even see the reflection in the court. On level one it's not so bad but I'd hate to be sitting right up by it or above. As it is where I sit it's really bad. Btw, I sit right where they have one of the two long blazer banners at the garage end of the court. The banner is in back of me. I'm at the one on the left when facing them. I like it a lot because no one is directly behind me allowing me to stand up when I need to.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



BuckW4GM said:


> Seeing Jack went up with two hands was nice. I wasn't surprised because I watched he and Mohammed had some nice highlight dunks at GT.


Maybe he'll make a point of doing it since Jack did.

Telfair had a nice shot attemp at the end of the game when Zach was foul. He got to the backet and just barely missed it. He threw it up high but just a little to hard.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

At halftime they showed a little clip of the Blazers draft board before the draft last year... on it you could see where either Portland thought the players would go... or the order of all people in the draft and where we valued them. Jack was at 13. That was cool to see him dunk.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

It was also interesting to see they were using grease boards.

Allen made his fortune in computer software.

They couldn't have projected screens on the the wall displaying their board, controlled by computers?

Maybe they were afraid the computers would crash in the middle of a trade or just before their pick deadline? Hilarious.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



Masbee said:


> It was also interesting to see they were using grease boards.
> 
> Allen made his fortune in computer software.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe they could have run it on linux.

And RE: Paxil's comment about Jack being on our board at 13. Nice catch, I didn't notice it. I'd love to see a screen cap of that board to see who else was up there. Anybody have one?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

I had it on Tivo and had to freeze it to see. I erased it after the game though. Bummer thing was... I was wathching it recorded and the recording ended with a minute to go! Argh... always record the next program after the game with Tivo. Also... the board really didn't show players above 13... it was cut off on the top because I was most interested on who was up there.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

I'm beginning to think that Viktor is REALLY Sergei Monia. I've never seen them together! Last night confirms it for me.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

i didn't see Travis come out onto the floor diring the anouncments either. so i was wondering about him as well. any one at the game see him on the floor during? the camera angle they had for T.V. was really miss leading.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

Wow.

The Rose Garden was alive last night for the first time in a while. There had to have been between 16,000 to 19,000 there last night and I have to admit that it was the most fun I've had at a game since the playoff series against the Jazz when Brian Grant took a shot to the head from Karl Malone.

It all started with The Shonz coming to sing "God Bless America" (great voice, too) and being followed by the player introductions. The openning night shirts were white, so after everyone put them on, they dimmed the lights and shined some black lights which made a really cool effect throughout the Rose Garden. It almost felt like you were in outer space surrounded by stars.

The game was great. Although we really should have blown out the Hawks who even played without Al Harrington, it was an exciting game with the right outcome. The best part is that the fans aboslutely loved it and were active throughout the contest. People were yelling, screaming and cheering for the team and really got into it in the final quarter. I know if was openning night and it's been a long offseason, but last night really felt like a playoff game. I really hope that the fans can continue to be so supportive and that the team can grow and eventually develop a winning tradition. Hopefully last night was a segway for some good things to come.

I don't know if anyone else went last night, but I hope you had just as much of a good time as I did.

Anyway, I was just really pumped after last night and thought I'd share some of that enthusiasm. Even if it's not very coherent.

By the way, Josh Childress has the ugliest shot in the league. Bar none. No contest. He makes Shawn Marion look like Rip Hamilton.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Wow.
> 
> The Rose Garden was alive last night for the first time in a while. There had to have been between 16,000 to 19,000 there last night and I have to admit that it was the most fun I've had at a game since the playoff series against the Jazz when Brian Grant took a shot to the head from Karl Malone.
> 
> ...


You should've made note that one of the biggest cheers last night was when nate mcmillan was talking, and said he wanted to bring back a team to Portland, that Portlanders (and Oregonians) would be/could be proud of, and played hard.

Hm..I guess more and do want that..



> I don't know if anyone else went last night, but I hope you had just as much of a good time as I did.


I enjoyed it, and even though both teams suck this year, it was a fun game. Had stretches of a little Maurice Cheeks styled play in it thought.


> Anyway, I was just really pumped after last night and thought I'd share some of that enthusiasm. Even if it's not very coherent.
> 
> By the way, Josh Childress has the ugliest shot in the league. Bar none. No contest. He makes Shawn Marion look like Rip Hamilton.


his shot is beyond ugly. it should be banned.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*

are you guys talking about the corner 3 point attempt by childress. i was sitting behind that basket and i spit up my lemonaid. he used to have a good shot before i hope that was just a slip or something. i dont like Salim's freethrows, the have no follow through and look like a push shot. I left in the 4th quarter before it became interesting. the game wasnt that bad but the amount of turnovers by the blazers early on made me mad. we are lucky that we won i think we played horribly, telfair did well in the points catagory but i remember he had like 2 assists.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 3: Atlanta Hawks @ Trail Blazers*

Salim's free throws are just like Damon's. It's actually scary how similar they are.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



BlazerFanFoLife said:


> are you guys talking about the corner 3 point attempt by childress.


Actuallly, every one of his shots were terrible. It's like he doesn't have any shoulder strength to get the ball above his head. I'm surprised he doesn't get blocked half the time.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

I definitely saw Viktor in his business casuals behind the bench. Maybe he was just too embarassed to go through the pregame nonsense? Monia just looked focused, like Larry Brown during the Detroit guys' introductions.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*



#10 said:


> I definitely saw Viktor in his business casuals behind the bench. Maybe he was just too embarassed to go through the pregame nonsense? Monia just looked focused, like Larry Brown during the Detroit guys' introductions.


You'd think Viktor has to be a little upset Monia is starting in his first year while he is in active in his second season. He did well last season so this has to get to him a little.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Why was Khryapa not announced...?*

i did see victor sitting with his head in his hands looking down during one of the timeouts during the game he didnt look too happy. oh well hes a big boy, i'd like to get paid to sit and have courtside seats


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Jarrett Jack with the STEAL and DUNK!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Actuallly, every one of his shots were terrible. It's like he doesn't have any shoulder strength to get the ball above his head. I'm surprised he doesn't get blocked half the time.


His shot is very Marion-esque. He flicks his wrist really fast, and really holds it out in front of him. I agree, I'm suprised he gets that shot off without getting blocked.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we get a win finally folks no game now til wednesday


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> we get a win finally folks no game now til wednesday



Dude.....you're a Knicks fan. We can see that. This post makes no sense.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

RPCity said:


> This post makes no sense.


 :yes: 

I agree.

I catch myself sayin' the same thing nearly every time I'm about to click the "Submit Reply" button! :biggrin:


----------

